# Washing Corolle Doucette dolls?



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hoping a mom or two here has done this. Their website says the dolls are "washable" but doesn't clarify if they mean "surface washable" or if they can be immersed (or, like the BRIO dolls, washed in a washing machine).

With bean bags involved in the body and rooted hair in a vinyl head, I'm thinking it's probable that the doll is supposed to be surface washed. But I'd like to WASH her (we had some really literally snotty kids here visiting the other day and one loved on Ina's doll quite a bit







)....

Any advice?


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

We have the Corelle Calin doll, which also says it's washable without giving any details. It was in the crib with dd when her diaper leaked, and definitely needed to be washed. So I emailed them and they replied within about 24 hours giving me instructions. I was able to wash it in the machine, and I think they said to let it air dry while lying on its stomach. I advise emailing them -- they were prompt with detailed instructions. Dunno why they can't just include it with the doll in the first place ...


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Get a zippered pillowcase and wash on gentle, cold.

I dried my in the dryer (still in the pillowcase) on low and it was fine.

But if your dryer doesn't have a low setting, or runs hot, I'd air dry. But washing the washing machine should be fine, esp. in a pillowcase.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you both for your responses!







Off to email them to make sure it's good, but I'm thinking the pillowcase method (lingerie bag maybe?) would work well.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

As long as the lingerie bag closes securely it should work fine. I just use the zippered pillowcase as my lingerie bag has drawstring and doesn't always stay closed. Plus the pillowcase was cheap.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Yep. I forgot about the pillowcase recommendation







. Thus my advice to email them







.


----------

